
Coding remix site Glitch hits 2.5M apps - katttrrr
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/9/20683018/glitch-2-5-million-apps-code-remix-anil-dash
======
brodouevencode
This reminds me a bit of [https://sandstorm.io](https://sandstorm.io)

~~~
katttrrr
Agreed, this concept of making a modular, reusable, less technical code
editing, and a collaborative coding environment is what a lot of engineers see
as the future of development. I've heard some engineers argue that this is
going to be a better way for them to collaborate with product owners and
managers. I do wonder though what it would take to have companies start
adopting a type of workflow using such apps...

